# Porcupine Gulch ghost town yard haunt - 2015.



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello to all out there, haunt fans, ghosts, ghouls, and so forth...

Finally have enough of a start physically to begin sharing with this thread, though not a single light, cobweb, inch of fabric or etc. yet been placed. A pre-start, maybe? Infrastructure things to do before more comes out in September.

First backyard purchase of the seasons, found on sale at JoAnn fabrics/crafts:



And the new structure for this year - finishing work still needs to be done, place the rear interior wall with old wood and some props inside, batwing swinging doors are currently being built.



I am thinking for inside the saloon, maybe a good quality red light (anyone have suggestions for a standalone, large option, perhaps with 'flicker' aspect) and fog machine so it looks eerie and like fire still smoldering in there, along with a character for the window - if opt not to do the fog machine, there's enough room for a small box to do a 'Pepper's Ghost' effect inside and below the window, visible at night with a mask/shirt or shroud on a frame perhaps and light fading in and out.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a great start


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You put together such a beautiful haunt every year.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks great. Love the sign. (Is that a railroad I see on the right? Does it take part in Halloween?)


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> Looks like a great start


Thank you, good to wrap up the 'base layer' of permanent stuff first yes, very pleased with that structure as it comes together.



RoxyBlue said:


> You put together such a beautiful haunt every year.


Thank you so much for your kind words, glad you enjoy!



bobzilla said:


> Looking good!


Thank you, very much appreciated :jol:



Undone said:


> Looks great. Love the sign. (Is that a railroad I see on the right? Does it take part in Halloween?)


Thank you, we are quite pleased with the sign end results - and yes, the railroad layout gets special nighttime lighting and small Spookytown type structures and figures in a few spots, have a passenger car with tiny skeletons for it that an engine pulls. We tried putting dry ice in the pond one year, but the effect negligable and not worth repeating.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Regions Beyond said:


> Hello to all out there, haunt fans, ghosts, ghouls, and so forth...
> 
> Finally have enough of a start physically to begin sharing with this thread, though not a single light, cobweb, inch of fabric or etc. yet been placed. A pre-start, maybe? Infrastructure things to do before more comes out in September.
> 
> ...


Oh LOVE that skeleton - and I must say I always enjoy seeing your haunt come together each year. SOOOO unique.



RoxyBlue said:


> You put together such a beautiful haunt every year.


Amazing attention to detail!


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

Regions Beyond said:


> Thank you, we are quite pleased with the sign end results - and yes, the railroad layout gets special nighttime lighting and small Spookytown type structures and figures in a few spots, have a passenger car with tiny skeletons for it that an engine pulls. We tried putting dry ice in the pond one year, but the effect negligable and not worth repeating.


 Sounds terrific!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Always love your haunt. And the skeleton is a perfect addition!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That looks like a great start. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Headless said:


> Oh LOVE that skeleton - and I must say I always enjoy seeing your haunt come together each year. SOOOO unique.
> 
> Amazing attention to detail!





Undone said:


> Sounds terrific!





deadSusan said:


> Always love your haunt. And the skeleton is a perfect addition!





elputas69 said:


> That looks like a great start. Can't wait to see more.


Thank you all so very much! It's fun to put together, so glad to share it. And yes basically the vulture was perfect as far as theme goes, and a pretty sturdy prop too - finding it at sale price was also beneficial. :jol:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is last year's thread, incidentally - as always I am sure will be changes this year that just kind of happen, and of course the big stores not even open yet that may add new props and figures into the mix.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40501


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Tried out some lighting options last night, and looks pretty good, choices for what finally to do - the back wall being finished and props inside will look better obviously than just the pile of boards and such in there.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

What a great start! The lighting is just about as perfect as the facade itself - very impressed.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowza!
Great atmosphere lighting!
Dang :jol:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

ShadyHallows said:


> What a great start! The lighting is just about as perfect as the facade itself - very impressed.


That means a lot to me, thank you truly and for looking! :jol:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> Wowza!
> Great atmosphere lighting!
> Dang :jol:


Thank you so much, that is truly appreciated. :xbones:


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Regions Beyond said:


> First backyard purchase of the seasons, found on sale at JoAnn fabrics/crafts:


I really love the façade and vulture skeleton. Your lighting trials are looking very good. The two tone concept works well with floods on façade and secondary lighting inside structure.

Regarding the vulture skeleton... you say you found it at Joann's? I will take a look at our store and see if they have any. Really nice addition to your haunt.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Lightman said:


> I really love the façade and vulture skeleton. Your lighting trials are looking very good. The two tone concept works well with floods on façade and secondary lighting inside structure.
> 
> Regarding the vulture skeleton... you say you found it at Joann's? I will take a look at our store and see if they have any. Really nice addition to your haunt.


Thank you so much for your kind words - the lighting was very pleasing here, and good to see it worked out. And yes the vulture came from Joann's - hope you find one marked on sale as we did!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Some more shots - daytime work, got the saloon doors hung, and more props for the interior, and the new 'ore chutes' constructed and placed on the fence, and made improvements to the jail structure.








View looking out from the jail at the rest of the yard.


Inside the saloon building.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

The new ore chutes along back fence.

And now in the night, in the dark - more trying out lighting.






A portion of the train box that takes up rear of the yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! As good as or better than any theme park I've seen.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Got the 'finalized' fire and ice type light for inside the saloon, and very pleased with it. Testing it out the other evening...


----------



## sexymomma1973 (Aug 31, 2015)

Veery cool!


----------

